
Glimmer: a jQuery Interactive Design Tool - johns
http://visitmix.com/Articles/Glimmer-a-jQuery-Interactive-Design-Tool
======
ihumanable
Wow Frontpage with jQuery, I think that more harm is done than good when
people create things without understanding how they work. But, I'm probably
biased as I spent (and continue to spend) years of my life learning and
devoting myself to professional development practices.

------
gaoshan
This tool appears to be Microsoft only, FYI.

------
fr0z3nph03n1x
This website crashes my browser hardcore

